# Havana Cigar Fest & Beach Bash



## HavanaCigarFest (May 2, 2006)

There's just one month left in the Top 10 Reasons To Smoke Cigars contest sponsored by the Havana Cigar Fest & Beach Bash. Entries can be reviewed at www.havanacigarfest.com. We've got some good ones, but not sure if there's 10 winners just yet. The top 10 will be selected June 1 and the winners' slogans will be printed on the back of the festival t-shirt, along with their name and city. The Cigar Fest will be July 22 in Havana, IL, about an hour south of Peoria and an hour nortwest of Springfield. The event will be free on the riverfront, with a Jimmy Buffett cover artist during the evening. There will be plenty of food (Cheeseburgers in Paradise, etc.), cold beverages, cigars (but bring your own as well), a small art show and walking tours of Havana's cigar-making past. Did I mention it's FREE!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

That sounds great! Thanks for posting it. You should add it to the Cigar Events Calendar too.


----------



## HavanaCigarFest (May 2, 2006)

Thanks Kevin! Do you ever go to the Tampa Cigar Festival, in Ybor City? We are looking at bringing a group down there this year!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

This one I think I can make it to! It's about 2 hours south of me and its ona Sunday. Kewl!


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Shit! the website says July 22, which is a Saturday. I can't do it if it's a Saturday.


----------



## HavanaCigarFest (May 2, 2006)

Ram--It is actually on July 22, Saturday! Sorry about that, I was typing so fast I didn't realize I put in the wrong date...how embarrassing! We sure hope you can make it, it will be a great time! We've had people come from as far as Minnesota and Pennsylvania for our event.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

HavanaCigarFest said:


> Thanks Kevin! Do you ever go to the Tampa Cigar Festival, in Ybor City? We are looking at bringing a group down there this year!


I haven't yet, but I would like to. IF you guys come, then it's an even more compelling reason for me to go.


----------



## HavanaCigarFest (May 2, 2006)

Kevin: I'll be sure to keep you updated. At the least, I think my dad and I are going to be down there! It looks like it's a great event. Hopefully one day you'll make it up to Havana for our event!


----------

